# Looking for K recommendations



## rascalson (Jun 26, 2020)

Here is my soil test I received last week

I have already aerated(spike) and then put down 40#/1k of lime, which I then went over with the spike aerator again :bandit:
Any product recommendations for the K and trace elements?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Sulfate of Potassium is the recommended form of potassium 
The next recommendation is Muriate of Potash.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

i also had a soil test come back with high K recommendation. I didnt find a lot of options at the big box. Scotts Summerguard has 8%...but it wasnt in stock. Lesco has a 11%...also not in stock. I ended up ordering Stress Blend from Yard Mastery. I like it for the summer. Low amounts of slow release N and 20%K. 
I'm still looking for a locally sourced option for high K for my mid summer. 
https://yardmastery.com/collections/fertilizers-granular/products/7-0-20-stress-blend-with-bio-nite%E2%84%A2
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Scotts-Turf-Builder-40-lbs-15-000-sq-ft-Summerguard-Dry-Lawn-Fertilizer-49020/203760868
https://www.homedepot.com/p/LESCO-50-lbs-24-0-11-No-Phos-Fertilizer-080258/202310769


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Sulfate of potassium is 0-0-50. Sometimes you can search by the NPK number. Big box stores are not likely to have it. You can check stores that cater to farmers, nurseries, landscapers. If you're low in magnesium, KMag or SulPoMag would give you potassium, magnesium, and sulfur.


----------



## Bigfeather1 (Jun 11, 2019)

One word of caution. Friends with local ag fertilizer salesman, He told me to bring 5 gal buckets and shovel as much as I wanted, which I did. The prill size was very large and I had trouble getting it to spread thru my Spyker spreader. Got some from Site One ,smaller prill , easy spread.


----------



## rascalson (Jun 26, 2020)

Was that MOP from Site One? For MOP that is sprayable are there any concerns about clogging or extras PPE needed vs SOP?


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I would recommend the 0-0-48 SOP from YM: https://yardmastery.com/collections/fertilizers-granular/products/yard-mastery-0-0-48-sop

I had a K defiency earlier this spring. I will soil test in the fall to see where my nutrients are. If I need to put down another application within 60 days from now, I still have half the bag left. Definately worth the $60+tax.

It's a slow release so the results will take at least a few weeks to see a difference. Right now this is week one. I applied some on the side of my house a few weeks ago of a small area where I dethatched, composted, and light overseed and with watering and some rain that area is now going from completely dormant to recovering green. It takes patience.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

You could also check availability locally. It would cost you less than half of what YM charges.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

desirous said:


> You could also check availability locally. It would cost you less than half of what YM charges.


+1. I highly recommend NEVER buying fertilizer online as it's not worth the price, I don't care if it's got unicorn pee and rainbows in it.  with a little effort on your end you can find something locally for half the price usually. Also checkout TLF Hometown forums as someone in your area may have already done the leg work for you.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> desirous said:
> 
> 
> > You could also check availability locally. It would cost you less than half of what YM charges.
> ...


Most graular SOP i've seen costs between $50-$80/bag.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Is that online or in person? I bought some awhile back for around $30 a bag.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Typically online. I haven't searched for local retailers/distributors. How many lbs per bag for $30?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

50lbs. I would need to look for the receipt to find out exactly what paid.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Nice quantity and amount for the price you paid! Very nice!

YM is only 24 lbs, but 2lb per 1k. However, I believe two applications would be needed as potassium levels become optimized. For my situation 50 lbs is overkill. I would rather go back to a preferred NPK fertilizer (16-2-3 for example) in the fall that I can use to optimize my lawn.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

SiteOne has the 50# mini (SGN 150) SOP for $39 in my area (Southern MD), a little less (discount) with certain accounts. 
https://www.siteone.com/en/007671-lesco-fertilizer-0-0-50-mini-50-lb/p/3566


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I apply SOP at 2 lbs/1000 for 1 lb of K every month. I have a similar solar report in my lawn journal. Try looking for an agricultural supply company like Nutrien.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

creediddy2021 said:


> Most graular SOP i've seen costs between $50-$80/bag.


You aren't looking in the right places then. This stuff can be had locally for half that price and double the quantity. I paid $33 for a 50lb bag at a local supplier. I bet the same can be said for most areas.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> > Most graular SOP i've seen costs between $50-$80/bag.
> ...


Yes you're right. However, the results are looking very good with the YM 0-0-48. Even at $60/bag, hopefully I will need only two applications to correct my K deficiency. I will put the other application down within 2-3 weeks. Again I haven't fertilized since late April/early May.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

My point was your results could look very good for a quarter of the cost and you'd have plenty in stock if needed later on.

I think this has already been suggested but you need to get a better soil test done so you really know where you stand. Throwing products down off soil test numbers that don't even have a unit seems like a waste of your time and money. Not only will you get much better help around here, but also these labs aren't trying to sell lawn products so there's no bias involved. I think you mean well and are very passionate about lawn care, which is great, so don't cut corners on the stuff that's most important.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> My point was your results could look very good for a quarter of the cost and you'd have plenty in stock if needed later on.
> 
> I think this has already been suggested but you need to get a better soil test done so you really know where you stand. Throwing products down off soil test numbers that don't even have a unit seems like a waste of your time and money. Not only will you get much better help around here, but also these labs aren't trying to sell lawn products so there's no bias involved. I think you mean well and are very passionate about lawn care, which is great, so don't cut corners on the stuff that's most important.


Based on my soil test I pulled at least 20 plugs throughout my lawn and scraped off the soil and mixed it in good. So I don't beleive I had a faulty soil test. I have read guides throughout this forum of faulty soil tests as they have been very helpful.

Based on the symptoms that I saw after mowings I knew that I had a soil defiecieny. Before the SOP application I had a NPK defiecieny. After the SOP was put down a few weeks ago along with the Mag-I-Cal Alk, my lawn is back to what it looked like last fall. I have the right growth for each mowing, but not aggressive and I am showing up green. I attribute this to plenty of rainfall, Mag-I-Cal, and SOP. I trust LCN as he the true advocate for DIYers. I don't believe I am "wasting money" because your value is finding it $30 chepaer as we are supporting American businesses that look to build on the success of others. There are no cutting corners as I research before making any purchase decisions. Also I still have half the bag of the 0-0-48 for another full application on my lawn.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Sounds like you've got it all figured out. I was just trying to help out my man!


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> Sounds like you've got it all figured out. I was just trying to help out my man!


I appreciate it lbb091919…maybe you can help me with my basement. Now that I have flooding due to the rain. Ouch! :?


----------



## rascalson (Jun 26, 2020)

I checked the 50# mini sku provided and it does not ship to Florida  . Any issues or additional Personal Protective Equipment recommended for spraying MOP?


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

creediddy2021 said:


> lbb091919 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you've got it all figured out. I was just trying to help out my man!
> ...


Upgrade your sump pump.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

rascalson said:



> I checked the 50# mini sku provided and it does not ship to Florida  . Any issues or additional Personal Protective Equipment recommended for spraying MOP?


SiteOne is very region-specific as to what they carry... I'm sure labels have a lot to do with that. I just pulled up options from the Kissimmee location (not sure where you're at in FL) and here's what they have. You'll notice that they carry 0-0-62 as their MOP (both sprayable and spreadable) and they also carry 0-0-22 K-Mag that @Virginiagal had mentioned earlier in the thread, which would be an ideal K source for you IMO.

I'm doing this to show you that you can't look for a specific product as they differ from region to region... find a supplier and see what sells in that area that suits your needs. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> > lbb091919 said:
> ...


Yes that is on my list. Water is coming out in gallons from a corner of the foundation. Hopefully I don't have a water leak. Big thank you for that recommendation!


----------



## rascalson (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks again @corneliani I found a lesco 0 0 24 that my location stocks that should do the trick.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

rascalson said:


> Thanks again @corneliani I found a lesco 0 0 24 that my location stocks that should do the trick.


Big $$$$
That's a niche golf product, no? Looks interesting, if it's the one w silica in it too. 👌


----------



## rascalson (Jun 26, 2020)

From the label SKU is 098617

SOLUBLE POTASH (K2O)...............................................24.00%
MAGNESIUM (Mg) ............................................................2.00%
2.00% Water Soluble Magnesium (Mg)
SULFUR (S) Total.............................................................11.53%
11.53% Combined Sulfur
IRON (Fe) ..........................................................................6.00%
0.06% Water Soluble Iron (Fe)
MANGANESE (Mn) ...........................................................2.00%
0.29% Water Soluble Manganese (Mn)
DERIVED FROM: Sulfate of Potash, Iron Sucrate, Manganese Sucrate, Sulfate of Potash-Magnesia.

Less than $50


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

rascalson said:


> From the label SKU is 098617
> 
> SOLUBLE POTASH (K2O)...............................................24.00%
> MAGNESIUM (Mg) ............................................................2.00%
> ...


👌


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

rascalson said:


> From the label SKU is 098617
> 
> SOLUBLE POTASH (K2O)...............................................24.00%
> MAGNESIUM (Mg) ............................................................2.00%
> ...


Looks like a great product. This is an ideal fertilizer for those that need potassium and would like an iron kick. I wish I can buy this through my local SiteOne. It shows $37.37 a bag for me, but can not purchase locally.


----------



## itslogz (Apr 21, 2021)

I ended up using muriate of potash (0-0-60) because I couldn't find SOP. Got from a local place (green resource) for $24 50 lb bag I believe


----------

